# iPod suggestions?



## HBLevine (May 20, 2005)

I'm looking to interface my iPod with my 05 2.5 S Altima. Does the standard sound system provide for an aux interface?

What other systems has anyone installed and had success with?

Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102403&highlight=ipod


----------

